# Hello - newbie here :)



## Lauren95 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, I thought I might say hello and hopefully get to know some people on here, as I was finally diagnosed yesterday, after a few weeks of uncertainty, with type 1 slow onset - a.k.a. 'LADA'.  I'm currently at university and otherwise pretty healthy so it's a bit of a shock. Does anyone else here have this type of diabetes? 

Also, I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for eating habits/good recipes? I eat decently healthily foods most of the times however have real trouble sticking to any kind of schedule - sometimes I eat one big meal in the day, sometimes I eat 5 small ones, depending on what I'm feeling that day!   

Thanks in advance   

Lauren


----------



## grovesy (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Laura.  There are a few Ladas around so you won't be on your own.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I might say hello and hopefully get to know some people on here, as I was finally diagnosed yesterday, after a few weeks of uncertainty, with type 1 slow onset - a.k.a. 'LADA'.  I'm currently at university and otherwise pretty healthy so it's a bit of a shock. Does anyone else here have this type of diabetes?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for eating habits/good recipes? I eat decently healthily foods most of the times however have real trouble sticking to any kind of schedule - sometimes I eat one big meal in the day, sometimes I eat 5 small ones, depending on what I'm feeling that day!
> 
> ...


Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum  Good to hear that you have a proper diagnosis of LADA, many people get mistakenly diagnosed as Type 2 then end up having a real battle on inappropriate medication.How did you come to be diagnosed?  We've got quite a few members here who are slow-onset, myself included. I had symptoms for approximately 18 months (with hindsight!) until I caught a virus and then just totally overwhelmed my pancreas, laving me in A&E with DKA  Are you on insulin yet? Weirdly, I was on lantus and novorapid for the first 4 years, then stopped needing the lantus altogether - for the past 4 years I have just needed novorapid with my meals. 

I'm not particularly the person to ask about recipes, but there are some members who are very switched on in this respect, and you'll find a lot of their suggestions in the food section, so have  a browse  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, there's bound to be someone who can help!


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lauren, welcome to the forum  Good to hear that you have a proper diagnosis of LADA, many people get mistakenly diagnosed as Type 2 then end up having a real battle on inappropriate medication.How did you come to be diagnosed?  We've got quite a few members here who are slow-onset, myself included. I had symptoms for approximately 18 months (with hindsight!) until I caught a virus and then just totally overwhelmed my pancreas, laving me in A&E with DKA  Are you on insulin yet? Weirdly, I was on lantus and novorapid for the first 4 years, then stopped needing the lantus altogether - for the past 4 years I have just needed novorapid with my meals.
> 
> I'm not particularly the person to ask about recipes, but there are some members who are very switched on in this respect, and you'll find a lot of their suggestions in the food section, so have  a browse  Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, there's bound to be someone who can help!



Hi! 

For my diagnosis process, I have actually been seriously impressed and grateful with the NHS. Fortunately I have a great GP who happened to guess LADA from the get go. As I'm only 20, not overweight, exercise and (mostly!) eat healthily, he thought it was very unlikely I'd be normal type 2, and unlikely I'd be MODY as I have no history of diabetes in my family. I mentioned to him in a routine appointment some symptoms - excessive thirst and night time bathroom trips, and unusual daytime tiredness - in hindsight classic diabetes symptoms - he did a blood test, and redid the blood tests and then sent for a antibodies test to see if it was any form of type 1. That came back where one of the antibodies tests was positive and one was negative, which apparently indicates LADA not full on type 1, and now here we are. 

I'm not on insulin yet as apparently I still have some insulin producing cells left. Instead I'm on Gliclazide, which is one of the ones that help my remaining pancreatic cells work overtime on producing insulin to compensate for the few number of them left. 

Oh also I forgot to mention that, despite my very high blood glucose levels, the highest my ketones have ever got is 0.1, so they're not worried about DKA yet 

How do you find coping with it in general? I don't think my diagnosis has really sunk in yet as mostly I'm focussed on the fact that I've got university exams starting in 4 days - great time for this to hit... - so I'm assuming it'll sink in more after those have finished. Honestly I think I'm still almost in denial, like I know it's happening, but from what I've read, it's not that bad, and I don't really feel anything about this yet, so yes. 

Also, I think mine may have been virus triggered as well, as last semester I was ill with some kind of virus that was going around, and that completely wiped me out for a few days, and I don't feel like I ever 100% recovered, and that's when the diabetic symptoms started.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2016)

Your GP sounds very switched on - great to hear! 

It will probably take a long time to sink in properly - I'm not sure it's sunk in with me yet and I was diagnosed in 2008!  On the whole though I haven't found it too bad. I've been fortunate that my levels have been relatively easy to control. This is probably because I work from home, tend to eat similar things at similar times of the day, and also because my pancreas did seem to revive a bit 4 years ago and now helps me smooth the rough edges a bit  I think the biggest impact was probably on spontaneity - very tricky to just do things, there nearly always has to be a certain amount of pre-planning. It does become more of a habit though, so less of a problem as time goes on  You'll probably make some mistakes, but then learn from the mistakes with no harm done  My philosophy is that I can't ignore it completely, so I just devote the small amount of time it needs each day and then get on with my life  It's fortunate that you are not having to cope with a new insulin regime at the same time as your exams - is your Uni aware of your diagnosis? Have you had any hypos on the gliclizide?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi Lauren, and welcome 

I was diagnosed with type 1 as an adult, but it was sudden rather than gradual onset.  As Lynn said, there are several LADAs here though.  I'm with Northerner, it hasn't really sunk in, as such, because I've found it generally pretty easy to deal with, so it doesn't normally bother me.

I hope the exams go well - what are you studying?


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Your GP sounds very switched on - great to hear!
> 
> It will probably take a long time to sink in properly - I'm not sure it's sunk in with me yet and I was diagnosed in 2008!  On the whole though I haven't found it too bad. I've been fortunate that my levels have been relatively easy to control. This is probably because I work from home, tend to eat similar things at similar times of the day, and also because my pancreas did seem to revive a bit 4 years ago and now helps me smooth the rough edges a bit  I think the biggest impact was probably on spontaneity - very tricky to just do things, there nearly always has to be a certain amount of pre-planning. It does become more of a habit though, so less of a problem as time goes on  You'll probably make some mistakes, but then learn from the mistakes with no harm done  My philosophy is that I can't ignore it completely, so I just devote the small amount of time it needs each day and then get on with my life  It's fortunate that you are not having to cope with a new insulin regime at the same time as your exams - is your Uni aware of your diagnosis? Have you had any hypos on the gliclizide?




Hi again! 
Thanks for the quick reply  I actually just started the Gliclozide today so haven't really had a chance to have a hypo. Seems unlikely though as I've only so far actually taken one pill, and that was because my 2hr post breakfast levels were 23.6 glucose (though still only 0.1 ketones) and I was getting a really bad headache and general 'been run over by a bus feeling'. Originally the Drs recommended I monitor only for a week and then start on the pills but as I was so high this morning after eating, and high last night after dinner, they thought I should start immediately. As for uni, I'm scheduled to see my tutor on Monday to talk about it properly, but I have emailed him to tell him about it so he does know already. It sounds like it's been relatively easy for you to handle making a food routine, so that's handy  however I just have so much variability in my days/weeks that honestly that's what I'm most concerned about. I'm definitely more of a spontaneous person so I don't know how I'll figure that out  Is the pancreas 'revival' a common thing?


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 21, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Hi Lauren, and welcome
> 
> I was diagnosed with type 1 as an adult, but it was sudden rather than gradual onset.  As Lynn said, there are several LADAs here though.  I'm with Northerner, it hasn't really sunk in, as such, because I've found it generally pretty easy to deal with, so it doesn't normally bother me.
> 
> I hope the exams go well - what are you studying?



Hi Juliet 
I'm studying biology - 2nd year - so luckily I did know a bit about diabetes before I ever even suspected I had it, and also I know how to research to find more info! How old were you when you were diagnosed? (If you don't mind me asking). I'm curious as there don't seem to be many young adults with LADA that I've heard of, as from what I can tell it's usually normal type 1 for people younger, which is slightly confusing ?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 21, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi Juliet
> I'm studying biology - 2nd year - so luckily I did know a bit about diabetes before I ever even suspected I had it, and also I know how to research to find more info! How old were you when you were diagnosed? (If you don't mind me asking). I'm curious as there don't seem to be many young adults with LADA that I've heard of, as from what I can tell it's usually normal type 1 for people younger, which is slightly confusing ?


That's useful that the biology meant you already knew a bit about diabetes - hopefully it will also mean you will be able to filter out the accurate info. about it from the rubbish that pervades the internet/newspapers!

I was 44 when I was diagnosed, and there are quite a few type 1s here who were diagnosed in their 30s/40s/50s, so although it's more common for it to start in childhood, it's certainly doesn't always do so.  The consultants at the hospital I was diagnosed in seemed to think I was really unusual though, because I have no auto-immune disease in my family - my diabetes is a secondary condition resulting from my having ME (which is also now considered to be an auto-immune disease) and they just hadn't come across that before.  I don't know very much about LADA, I'm afraid, but if the thing about type 1 only developing in children/young adults is a myth I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were also a myth that LADA only effects older adults ...


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello Lauren and welcome to the forum  
Good luck with your exams.. it sounds like you're going to do well! 
If you're looking for low carbohydrate,  ketogenic recipes.. I  use an app., called Ketodiet basic, it is on android, but.. if you have an iPhone or iPad etc., there's a full version.  The recipes are great! I really don't think that I could have done so well since diagnosis without this app. 
Enjoy the forum,  there's lots of really kind, friendly, and helpful folk here.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi again!
> Thanks for the quick reply  I actually just started the Gliclozide today so haven't really had a chance to have a hypo. Seems unlikely though as I've only so far actually taken one pill, and that was because my 2hr post breakfast levels were 23.6 glucose (though still only 0.1 ketones) and I was getting a really bad headache and general 'been run over by a bus feeling'. Originally the Drs recommended I monitor only for a week and then start on the pills but as I was so high this morning after eating, and high last night after dinner, they thought I should start immediately. As for uni, I'm scheduled to see my tutor on Monday to talk about it properly, but I have emailed him to tell him about it so he does know already. It sounds like it's been relatively easy for you to handle making a food routine, so that's handy  however I just have so much variability in my days/weeks that honestly that's what I'm most concerned about. I'm definitely more of a spontaneous person so I don't know how I'll figure that out  Is the pancreas 'revival' a common thing?


What are your waking levels like Lauren? Not sure I understand the policy of giving gliclizide, which will just stress your beta cells further. There is some thinking that giving insulin, even in tiny amounts, can actually relieve the stress on beta cells and allow them a chance for some recovery. I'm not unique in having some revival of my insulin-producing capacity, there are a couple more on the forum that I know about, but it is very unusual. You have to think of diabetes as being more of a spectrum rather than one or two distinct conditions - I'm sure you will be more aware than most, from your studies, that human beings are incredibly complex entities with so many diverse factors coming into play. In that respect, I am a bit of an outlier. 

Now you are on gliclizide, do make sure you carry some sugar with you at all times - my hypo treatment of choice is jelly babies 

We have had students in a similar position to you - your age, LADA and at Uni. One of them set up a Facebook group, if you use that, although I think she and the others who started it have since left Uni, so I'm not sure how active the group is. It's called 'Student Diabetics UK'.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Not sure I understand the policy of giving gliclizide, which will just stress your beta cells further.


As part of another thread, I recently read the PIL for gliclazide, and the contra-indications section specifically states that it is not to be used to treat T1; I suppose that includes LADA, and probably those still in the honeymoon period.


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> As part of another thread, I recently read the PIL for gliclazide, and the contra-indications section specifically states that it is not to be used to treat T1; I suppose that includes LADA, and probably those still in the honeymoon period.


Hi Robert, if you can still find it, could you possibly paste the link here for that?? That's quite concerning to hear. I definitely don't want to make anything worse :/


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> That's useful that the biology meant you already knew a bit about diabetes - hopefully it will also mean you will be able to filter out the accurate info. about it from the rubbish that pervades the internet/newspapers!
> 
> I was 44 when I was diagnosed, and there are quite a few type 1s here who were diagnosed in their 30s/40s/50s, so although it's more common for it to start in childhood, it's certainly doesn't always do so.  The consultants at the hospital I was diagnosed in seemed to think I was really unusual though, because I have no auto-immune disease in my family - my diabetes is a secondary condition resulting from my having ME (which is also now considered to be an auto-immune disease) and they just hadn't come across that before.  I don't know very much about LADA, I'm afraid, but if the thing about type 1 only developing in children/young adults is a myth I wouldn't be at all surprised if it were also a myth that LADA only effects older adults ...


Hi again  
It was actually rather unusual for my family, as prior to a year ago we never had an autoimmune diseases. Then last Christmas, my younger brother developed an autoimmune disease that started affecting his nervous system. The Dr's spent a serious amount of time trying to diagnose him/find anything that would relieve his symptoms (dizziness, loss of sensation and hearing, sudden losses of vision and intense headaches that would leave him in the fetal position screaming - which for a 6 foot 4, 100kg rugby player is saying something) In the end they were unable to diagnose him with any known condition, not guillan barre or anything like that, however they treated him with something that I now forget what it was and his symptoms disappeared and he got better. Now he's just a typical grumpy teenager again. They think his was virus triggered. Apart from that no history of diabetes or any other autoimmune. I asked my gp if he thought I could be I'm something similar and he said it was highly unlikely so bad luck I guess.


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What are your waking levels like Lauren? Not sure I understand the policy of giving gliclizide, which will just stress your beta cells further. There is some thinking that giving insulin, even in tiny amounts, can actually relieve the stress on beta cells and allow them a chance for some recovery. I'm not unique in having some revival of my insulin-producing capacity, there are a couple more on the forum that I know about, but it is very unusual. You have to think of diabetes as being more of a spectrum rather than one or two distinct conditions - I'm sure you will be more aware than most, from your studies, that human beings are incredibly complex entities with so many diverse factors coming into play. In that respect, I am a bit of an outlier.
> 
> Now you are on gliclizide, do make sure you carry some sugar with you at all times - my hypo treatment of choice is jelly babies
> 
> We have had students in a similar position to you - your age, LADA and at Uni. One of them set up a Facebook group, if you use that, although I think she and the others who started it have since left Uni, so I'm not sure how active the group is. It's called 'Student Diabetics UK'.


Hello again Northerner  
I'll definitely look up the Facebook group - maybe I could try to revive it if it's died down a bit  As for the gliclazide stressing beta cells, that was something that occurred to me and I asked my gp about that and he said it wouldn't make a difference but I think I'll try and follow up on this further now. As I said yesterday was the first day I'd taken the gliclazide so my waking blood glucose today was 6.3! Previously I've flip flopped around 9-13. I'm scheduled to get a phone call sometime soon from the diabetes nurse at the hospital to go over properly how to take the gliclazide as they hadn't really before, they just gave it to me just in case and expected me to start maybe next week or the week after,  so I'll bring up the further concerns about stressing beta cells with her then. Also try and do some research of my own - put my biology degree to good use!


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

Carol Robinson said:


> Hello Lauren and welcome to the forum
> Good luck with your exams.. it sounds like you're going to do well!
> If you're looking for low carbohydrate,  ketogenic recipes.. I  use an app., called Ketodiet basic, it is on android, but.. if you have an iPhone or iPad etc., there's a full version.  The recipes are great! I really don't think that I could have done so well since diagnosis without this app.
> Enjoy the forum,  there's lots of really kind, friendly, and helpful folk here.


Hi carol  
Thank you! I have an android so I'll download it asap and have a look. Does it happen to include how much carbohydrates are in recipes they give already?  I'm not on insulin yet so they haven't even mentioned carb counting to me but I assume it's something I'm going to have to learn how to do eventually so may as well start guessing now


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi Robert, if you can still find it, could you possibly paste the link here for that?? That's quite concerning to hear. I definitely don't want to make anything worse :/


Robert is referring to the leaflet that comes with each box of pills, the 'Patient Informations Leaflet' also known as the PIL  Section 2 states you should not take gliclizide if you have Type 1 diabetes, although Type 1 does imply that you are also on insulin. 



> 2 Before you take Do not take Gliclazide tablets and tell your doctor if you: • have ever had an allergic reaction to Gliclazide tablets or any of the ingredientsin the tablet (Please refer to section 6, further information) An allergic reaction may include a rash, itching, difficulty breathing orswelling of the face, lips, throat or tongue • are breast feeding. • have severe liver or kidney disease. • have porphyria (a hereditary disease affecting the liver or bone marrow). • have ever had a severe diabetic reaction (such as “acidosis”or diabetic coma). • *have Type I diabetes*.



I think it may be a bit of a grey area, with some consultants thinking to use gliclizide first, insulin later, and some thinking that starting on insulin and bypassing the gliclizide is a better option. Might be worth asking for a second opinion?


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 22, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> As I'm only 20, not overweight, exercise and (mostly!) eat healthily, he thought it was very unlikely I'd be normal type 2



Hi and welcome to the club that no-one wants to join.

Just thought I'd mention that it's a fallacy that T2s have brought it on themselves, despite what the media say. I'm a T2, diagnosed last December at 43, not-overweight, exercise regularly (currently training for a 10k) and have always eaten healthily (never stepped foot in a McDonalds in my life). It's much more common to be a healthy T2 than is often stated.


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 22, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi carol
> Thank you! I have an android so I'll download it asap and have a look. Does it happen to include how much carbohydrates are in recipes they give already?  I'm not on insulin yet so they haven't even mentioned carb counting to me but I assume it's something I'm going to have to learn how to do eventually so may as well start guessing now


Hi Lauren,  yup  all the nutritional values are on each recipe, enjoy..


----------



## stephknits (Apr 22, 2016)

I had an interesting conversation at Guy's last week with the diabeted research team there.  They said they do not differentiate Type 1s now and don't diagnose LADA, you would be Type 1 and treated as such.  They say there are so many variables in how quickly or not you destroy your beta cells, that these labels aren't helpful.  Most adults they found tend to take time to destroy all their cells, hence the trial I was on for adults diagnosed up to 4 years ago which was looking at stopping you destroying any more cells.  After 2 years I certainly still had some insulin production.  
I would certainly want to look to do on insulin myself, thereby giving any remaining cells a break and the best chance of hanging around.


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> Hi and welcome to the club that no-one wants to join.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention that it's a fallacy that T2s have brought it on themselves, despite what the media say. I'm a T2, diagnosed last December at 43, not-overweight, exercise regularly (currently training for a 10k) and have always eaten healthily (never stepped foot in a McDonalds in my life). It's much more common to be a healthy T2 than is often stated.


Hi Bob! I absolutely didn't mean to imply that you've brought it upon yourself, so I'm terribly sorry! I know there are many type 2s that are of health weight and lifestyle, and also genetic types of type 2 like MODYs. I just meant that these are the standard "risk factors"  Drs check for, and that,  whilst possible to get type 2 and fit none of them, it may increase the risk of developing it /developing it sooner!


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

stephknits said:


> I had an interesting conversation at Guy's last week with the diabeted research team there.  They said they do not differentiate Type 1s now and don't diagnose LADA, you would be Type 1 and treated as such.  They say there are so many variables in how quickly or not you destroy your beta cells, that these labels aren't helpful.  Most adults they found tend to take time to destroy all their cells, hence the trial I was on for adults diagnosed up to 4 years ago which was looking at stopping you destroying any more cells.  After 2 years I certainly still had some insulin production.
> I would certainly want to look to do on insulin myself, thereby giving any remaining cells a break and the best chance of hanging around.


Hello Steph  
I've actually read about that trial, and emailed them to find out more - if I could save my remaining beta cells that would be awesome, so I'm waiting for their response. Did ypu participate in the trial? If so how have you found it? Also that does make quite a lot of sense as I suppose eventually I'll end up exactly the same as every other type 1, I'm just a bit slower for now  I was in for yet another (sigh, I feel like a pin cushion) blood test this afternoon as one of my liver test levels have been consistently just slightly high so they want to investigate, anyway, I asked the gp about gliclazide v insulin and she said there are differing opinions about this, and it's more personal preference for now as there's no solid evidence that overproduction of insulin by my remaining beta cells increases rate of their degeneration. So I guess it's gliclazide for me for now anyway. However yesterday when I took it, it was actually in the afternoon ish and they want me to wait a day today and start tomorrow morning, even though I've reached a new personal record and got blood glucose of 27.5, which is making me feel aweful and headachey, extremely thirsty to the point that I've gone through three water bottles in the last hour and a half, and generally feel as if someone has drop kicked me off a tall building into busy traffic. Gp gave me codeine and ibuprofen for the headache and general malaise, but it hasn't really helped yet. Maybe hasn't kicked in or something, but does anyone have any advice on how to ease symptoms? My ketones are still only 0.1 so no real danger. But I feel like crap and am having trouble revising and exams are on Monday, so any suggestions would be great <3 

Ps sorry I turned my reply into a general rant Steph


----------



## stephknits (Apr 22, 2016)

If it were me, I would get myself an appointment quickly and get on insulin with numbers like that.  I was on Gliclizide for 3 weeks and for me it didn't work, I can't tell you how much better I felt on insulin.  I would also see about being referred to the diabetes specialists at your local hospital maybe?  I would also keep an eye on those ketones.  

The study was the Multipeptide one at guys and Thomas's.  It was really worthwhile being involved as the care I received during the trial was amazing, even if I find out I was not actually on the drug (won't know til the end of the trial).  I know that they have been busy with enquiries after the trial went on tele, but it is worth going on if you fit the bill.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome Lauren95


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

I agree with steph, Lauren - that is way too high and indicates a significant lack of insulin coming from your pancreas. Injecting insulin is a bit of a crude form of insulin delivery compared to a fully-functioning pancreas, but it's a lot more flexible than gliclizide from what I have read of other people's experiences. How are you measuring ketones, do you have a blood ketone meter?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 22, 2016)

stephknits said:


> If it were me, I would get myself an appointment quickly and get on insulin with numbers like that.  I was on Gliclizide for 3 weeks and for me it didn't work, I can't tell you how much better I felt on insulin.  I would also see about being referred to the diabetes specialists at your local hospital maybe?



I third that!  I'd definitely be trying to see a diabetes specialist at a hospital with a reading like that, and asking them for insulin.

In the short term, Anadin Extra might be better for the headaches, if codeine doesn't work for you (it does nothing at all for me - I might as well eat smarties) - something about the combination of caffeine with aspirin and paracetamol is good for migraine-type headaches, apparently.  But obviously you'd have to wait until the other painkillers are out of your system before trying that.  And keep drinking the water, that will lower your sugar level.


----------



## Helen Sanders (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi I'm newly diagnosed with type 2 bordering on type 1 and not having a good time of it at the moment. Please tell me there are others in my situation?? xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Helen Sanders said:


> Hi I'm newly diagnosed with type 2 bordering on type 1 and not having a good time of it at the moment. Please tell me there are others in my situation?? xx


Hi Helen, welcome to the forum  Not quite sure I understand that - how has your diagnosis come about? Is it that they have provisionally diagnosed you as Type 2 but suspect you might really be Type 1?


----------



## Lauren95 (Apr 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I agree with steph, Lauren - that is way too high and indicates a significant lack of insulin coming from your pancreas. Injecting insulin is a bit of a crude form of insulin delivery compared to a fully-functioning pancreas, but it's a lot more flexible than gliclizide from what I have read of other people's experiences. How are you measuring ketones, do you have a blood ketone meter?


Hi again, with regards to ketones, they gave me a meter that can measure both - blue strips for glucose, purple for ketones. Anytime my glucose goes above 15 I check my ketones but so far never above 0.1, which is nice if not slightly confusing when I see how high I'm getting on glucose. The gliclazide did actually work really well yesterday, as I got down to 5.3 today right before I had lunch (I know skipping breakfast is bad but I was busy :/ ) maybe it's just the fact that my levels are jumping around so much that's making me feel ill? I do appear to still be making insulin though, as I just had dinner and my predinner levels were 12 which is a tad higher than I think I'd want, but as far as I can tell not too bad. I can't tell if that was actually me making enough insulin or if it was due to me downing what I'd estimate to be my own body weight in water and peeing every 15 minutes for a few hours  remember I'm not on gliclizide today as they wanted me to wait a day and restart tomorrow so I can take them in the mornings from now on. Also it hasn't been 2 hours since I had dinner yet so I haven't measured to see if they'll spike again this time. 

As for the diabetes nurse, I saw one when I was in the hospital on Wednesday to get my results (from the antibodies test) and I phoned her this morning on advice from my gp and that was when she said to wait today and start gliclazide again tomorrow and then we scheduled a phone appointment to see how it's working on Tuesday. Though that phone call was before I had lunch so maybe she didn't anticipate my spiking so much today? The gp I saw today said I should consider going to a&e if my glucose goes that high again - regardless of if my ketones are still low, as they can decide better or give me different doses of things I guess? I've never actually been to an a&e so that'll be a new experience. 

Sorry for the long and rambley answer, I'm a bit spacey today, can't tell if it's from the sugar or codeine or exam stress! And I jist want to say too thank you all for answering all my concerns and queries, I'm really really grateful!!   

P.s. Does anyone know what the maximum safe level of water is to drink? I don't want to accidentally push myself to the other end of the spectrum and over water myself, I don't even know if that is a thing, but I think these past few days I've drunk more than I have in my entire life!


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 22, 2016)

Lauren95 said:


> Hi Bob! I absolutely didn't mean to imply that you've brought it upon yourself, so I'm terribly sorry! I know there are many type 2s that are of health weight and lifestyle, and also genetic types of type 2 like MODYs. I just meant that these are the standard "risk factors"  Drs check for, and that,  whilst possible to get type 2 and fit none of them, it may increase the risk of developing it /developing it sooner!



Sorry, didn't mean to imply you were  Just a bit oversensitive, because when you tell people you're type 2 (which I've been doing a lot in the past few months) they instantly assume it's because you've had a bad diet/sedentary lifestyle, as that's what the media tells them.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

It can be dangerous to drink too much water as it can deplete your body of sodium, although I do think it needs to be an awful lot of water in a short amount of time:

http://www.webmd.boots.com/healthy-eating/features/drink-too-much-water

It does sound like the gliclizide works for you - such a tricky time! Hope it all gets resolved for you soon, really not a good time to have to deal with all this. Wildly swinging levels will certainly make you feel pretty bad


----------



## Helen Sanders (Apr 27, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Helen, welcome to the forum  Not quite sure I understand that - how has your diagnosis come about? Is it that they have provisionally diagnosed you as Type 2 but suspect you might really be Type 1?


They have diagnosed me as type two but say im extremely close to being diagnosed as type 1. im having a really rotten time at the moment with medication etc and dont seem to be getting any help, explanations or even a sympathetic ear to bend as this is all come out of the blue for me xx


----------



## Helen Sanders (Apr 27, 2016)

see above sorry i posted it in the wrong bit ooopppsie xx


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2016)

Helen Sanders said:


> They have diagnosed me as type two but say im extremely close to being diagnosed as type 1. im having a really rotten time at the moment with medication etc and dont seem to be getting any help, explanations or even a sympathetic ear to bend as this is all come out of the blue for me xx


It does sound like they mean you are likely to be a slow-onset Type 1, which can be mistaken for Type 2 in the early stages. What medication are you on?


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Lauren, welcome to the group....

Being a humble T2 (well not so humble) I don't have any experience of LADA, however, I do have some on use of sulfonylureas & diet....

While on glyburide I used to suffer constant hypos.... One memorable event was (by chance) happening upon a diabetes awareness walk while going into the most severe hypo I ever measured (2.2), talk about irony.... The problems were so severe that I was almost afraid to do any activity that would take me away from the support of my home, office or car (I'm an avid hiker & at that point I was spending 2 months in Missouri for work). Looking for a solution I found the LCHF (Low Carb High Fat) way of eating; within days of starting LCHF I quit the Glyburide. IMHO I was prescribed this medication way too early in my life as a newly minted diabetic.

Now to the diet part, I have never been one to eat on a regular schedule, the first 9 months after diagnosis just about killed me trying to balance reducing carbs and eating 4-5 times a day!!! Embracing LCHF allows me to eat on my schedule, typically a snack at lunchtime (perhaps some deli meat & cheese) & a main meal in the evening. Carb intake is about 20g per day, sometimes much lower. The key is that one eats as much as they want while still maintaining a ratio of carbs/protein/fat for the day. For meal ideas & general information about LCHF there are some great resources on the web, one in particular is http://www.ruled.me/
I have noticed that people are getting concerned about Ketones in their blood..... Nutritional Ketosis is a normal condition & should not be confused with DKA (bad juju)


----------

